# Toilet was roughed in at 11.5!



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

tunabreath said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Went to install a toilet today and discovered my contractor roughed in the toilet BEFORE furring the walls out. So now I tried to install a toilet and it won't work. What are my options here? I found 10" rough in toilets, so the only issue there would be is a 1.5" gap between the tank and the wall. To make matters worse, the floor is already tiled.


did you try to install 12" rough alot of times tank will hit back wall but seal into the bowl without leaking...if it will not fit.... 10" rough thats it...small gap in back ok. may not look the best....but most would not notice...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought they made a fitting for just this occasion? It rotates to fit exactly?
Anyone?

DM


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

I think you are referring to an Offset Toilet Flange. (I have no opinion or experience with them, just remembered a thread on these.)


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> did you try to install 12" rough alot of times tank will hit back wall but seal into the bowl without leaking...if it will not fit.... 10" rough thats it...small gap in back ok. may not look the best....but most would not notice...


Tank is right against wall. Can't put lid on without having the lid tilted forward which will make it prone to falling off and also the seat will not stay up.

Offset flange would prob work but I would still have to cut tile out so the offset flange would not be higher than finished floor.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

tunabreath said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Went to install a toilet today and discovered my contractor roughed in the toilet BEFORE furring the walls out. So now I tried to install a toilet and it won't work. What are my options here? I found 10" rough in toilets, so the only issue there would be is a 1.5" gap between the tank and the wall. To make matters worse, the floor is already tiled.


did a plumber rough it in or a contractor?
did he know wall was being furred out/finished? if he knew it id say he should come back and fix it


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

If the plumbing under this is easy to get to like in a crawlspace or basement, then I would say move it to the correct distance.

Mark the area the toilet will cover if installed the correct distance, then see if moving the connection and wrecked tile will be under the correctly installed toilet.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

if tank is against wall and lid won't fit....and you want to get done install the 10" rough.....unless the plumber or contractor is going to fix it...


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Some 12" units will fit in that space albeit tight. I just put a 12" in my basement with 11.5" finished wall to center of flange.


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

plummen said:


> did a plumber rough it in or a contractor?
> did he know wall was being furred out/finished? if he knew it id say he should come back and fix it


Contractor did it I think. Totally his mistake.

If I can't make something work, then he is going to have to fix it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

tunabreath said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Went to install a toilet today and discovered my contractor roughed in the toilet BEFORE furring the walls out. So now I tried to install a toilet and it won't work. What are my options here? I found 10" rough in toilets, so the only issue there would be is a 1.5" gap between the tank and the wall. To make matters worse, the floor is already tiled.


Your options:
1 Move the rough in yourself
2 Make the plumber move it
3 Set a 10" toilet and back-charge/deduct the contractor for the cost difference between 10" & 12" toilet


----------

